# Vektordateien mit Schriften trotzdem einfügen?



## josDesign (21. März 2006)

Hallo wiedermal seit langem!

Ich habe das Problem das ich oft von Firmen ein Logo zwar in PDF bekomme, jedoch dort meistens Schriften eingesetzt wurden welche ich nicht besitze. Jetzt meine Frage...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das PDF-Logo trotzdem in Illu zu öffnen? Denn wenn ich mir die PDF mit Acrobat ansehe dann sehe ich das richtige Schriftbild. Beim Öffnen des Logos werde ich darauf hingewiesen das die Schrift nicht installiert ist - Beim Öffnen dann wird eine Standardschriftart verwendet.

Wenn ich im Acrobat die richtige Schrift sehe, dann muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben diese trotzdem so zu öffnen und zu bearbeiten.


Kann mir jemand helfen?

Bitte Danke im Vorraus


----------



## megabit (21. März 2006)

Wenn du die Schrift nicht installiert hast muss dein Kunde dir die Sxchrift mitliefern oder in seinem Dokument die Schriften in Pfade umwandeln.

Illustrator sagt dir auch welche Schrift ersetzt wird. Du kannst also versuchen, wenn es sich um freie Schriftarten handelt, diese Font im Intenret zu suchen und zu installieren.

Anders hast du meines Wissens nach keine Chance.


----------



## josDesign (21. März 2006)

Das ist mir alles klar, aber mich ärgerts immer - weil wenn ich das PDF mit dem Acrobat ansehe dann zeigt mir der Acrobat das so an, wie es auszusehen hat!

Ich sehs bereits richtig auf meinem PC... Dann müsste es eine Möglichkeit geben das auch im Illu so weiterzubearbeiten.

Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2006)

Hi,
ich denke in einem PDF werden die Postscript Informationen der Schrift mit abgespeichert, nicht die Schrift ansich, somit kannst du diese auch nur im Acrobat sehen. 
In Google findest du bestimmt nochwas zu dem Thema (Schriften in PDF einbetten), Das bezieht sich auch auf lizensrechtliche Bestimmungen (Schriftenweitergabe).

GRuß


----------

